# Best Catch Can Ever!!!!!



## ELP_JC (Jan 9, 2007)

Hey gang, just wanted to share my experience, in case you don't know about these people. 
Nothing satisfied my anal standards for a catch can. The best I found, but wasn't too convinced about the goofy engraving, too high of a bracket so the ugly looking 2" valve at the bottom could clear (not to mention they could leak), bracket only offered in silver (I wanted everything black), was the one offered my 'DM Racing'. BUT, when this guy got pissed off because I dared to ask when the darn cans were going to be ready, I had to look for something else. Boy, am I glad I did. 

Found the best can of all. No valve at the bottom: Lower portion of the can just unscrews for cleaning, and the body stays put (takes a second). In addition, rather than put a bracket around the can to secure it to the bracket, the bracket attaches to the can itself. It's truly a piece of art. And everything is black, just the way I wanted it. Oh, and it also comes with allen bots, hose... nothing is missing. I just painted the brass fittings, and removed the lettering from the hoses, and that was it. Looks absolutely OEM. No wonder the Vette people swear by it; glad I found it there when I was looking for a gas pedal to install my metal pedals. 

Oh, and did I mention it was A LOT CHEAPER, AND IN STOCK??? Price for my black anodized was just $137 delivered (FedEx). They also have red, and silver is the cheapest, if that's what you want.

Here's the link: http://www.eliteengineeringusa.com/Catch_Can.html

Hope this helps folks. Couldn't post a pic because it was 'too big', even though it's only 480x640. Oh well. Email me for a pic, if you want. 
JC


----------



## Daddy-O (Mar 6, 2006)

I bought mine from the same place as you, excellent quality and fit!  

I didn't feel like waiting and I was also concerned about the drain on the bottom, it looked like there would be a fitment issue with the hoses underneath the can and not being able to drain it.


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

Of Course the website makes it sound like not having this 'catch can' could
cause problems. What's the real deal? Is this an important mod for the ls2 
or no. I don't drive aggressively that often  .


----------



## ELP_JC (Jan 9, 2007)

CPO's GTO said:


> Is this an important mod for the ls2
> or no. I don't drive aggressively that often  .


Yes, it is buddy. I don't drive aggressively that often either, but remember vacuum is highest when NOT driving aggressively (at WOT there's practically none), and that's when you're sucking the most oil.

The problem with this stupid PVC valves is they allow oil into your intake, which over time start causing all kinds of problems man. I removed the hose on the PCV valve at 540 miles, and it was full of oil. Capped the TB and put a filter on the PCV until I received the can today. 

Bottom line is I HATED spending money for something that should work from the factory, plus adding clutter to my engine, but needs to be done IMO. 
Read the link I posted; they have a pretty good explanation. Hope this helps buddy.
JC


----------



## Wangan_X (Jan 25, 2007)

i have never heard of anyone putting a CC on a non FI car... and see absolutely no reason to do so... you shouldn't have blow by unless something is leaking... the reason to do it in a FI is because the turbo is gonna have blow by since it has oil in it at all times...


----------



## ELP_JC (Jan 9, 2007)

We have to do it because the PCV on this car is crap. I wasn't happy spending $139 for that, but I don't want my engine ingesting oil. 

And yes, I've NEVER done it on any other car either, and hope this is the last. Take care.

I attached a pic of the can mounted on my car; looks 100% OEM. And much better in person. Hope this helps.

JC


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

ELP_JC said:


> Yes, it is buddy. I don't drive aggressively that often either, but remember vacuum is highest when NOT driving aggressively (at WOT there's practically none), and that's when you're sucking the most oil.


I have a simple and cheaper solution to the CC. drive more aggressively. seriously i might look into this catch can. what's the install time?


----------



## Daddy-O (Mar 6, 2006)

Took me about 20 mins.


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

Thanks for the info.:cheers


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

ttt/


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Good quality, easy to install. I'm glad I held off until I found out about this one, the other was more $$$ and the drain valve was in a difficult pos. I had to buy one, after I took my TB off to P&P it and found oil residue inside the intake and TB. I could only imagine what the intake valves look like.


----------

